
​Red Hat on its way to being the first billion-dollar-a-quarter open-source biz - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/red-hat-on-its-way-to-becoming-the-first-billion-dollar-a-quarter-open-source-company/
======
bomar
by cannibalizing IBM, Oracle, etc

~~~
cylinder
That's not what cannibalizing means

